# God of War: Ascension



## Butcher (2 Settembre 2012)

Gioco in uscita il 13 Marzo 2013. Narrerà delle vicende accadute prima dell' ascesa di Kratos a Dio della Guerra.
In una recente dichiarazione, Santa Monica ha dichiarato che la longevità del gioco è di circa 14 ore, un dato che supererebbe tutti gli altri episodi della serie


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

14 ore?


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2012)

Spero sia all'altezza dei suoi predecessori. Dopo questo episodio però spero che come protagnista il buon Kratos venga pensionato. Ormai come personaggio non penso abbia ancora molto da dire.


----------



## BB7 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ecco il trailer lanciato durante il SuperBowl. Non penso di aver mai visto una pubblicità più bella per un videogioco in vita mia. Epico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2013)

In rete ci sono i primi 30 minuti del gioco.
Roba da infarto, ma da infarto veramente.


----------



## Butcher (11 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In rete ci sono i primi 30 minuti del gioco.
> Roba da infarto, ma da infarto veramente.



Posta!


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2013)

Lo hanno già inserito sopra 

Segnalo che quei 30 minuti non sono l'intro completa, ma i produttori hanno opportunamente rimosso circa 20 minuti delle fasi più spettacolari.
Per quel che mi riguarda più o meno già così siamo ai livelli dell'intro di GOW3.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Febbraio 2013)

non vedo l'ora che esca..
personalmente gioco pochissimi titoli l'anno (2 o 3) ma questa serie è un capolavoro


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2013)

Tanta roba!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Febbraio 2013)

capolavoro!!cmq kratos è l avatar di boateng...è fatto meglio qui che su pes!


----------



## Butcher (13 Febbraio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> capolavoro!!cmq kratos è l avatar di boateng...è fatto meglio qui che su pes!



ahahahah è vero, ****!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

Sto scaricando la demo,qualcuno l'ha già provata?


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Marzo 2013)

Provata la demo,una sola parola: MADONNA


----------



## Brain84 (15 Marzo 2013)

Comprato ieri sera! Con la scusa che ho un'amica che lavora al gamestop ho avuto anche total recall in blueray e supervalutazione dell'usato.
È il solito God of War e quindi è immenso! Sto già giocando a livello difficile ed è veramente tostissimo. La grafica è migliorata parecchio e noto ogni tanto qualche calo di framerate sulle scene dove si presenta un gran numero di poligoni a schermo


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (23 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Comprato ieri sera! Con la scusa che ho un'amica che lavora al gamestop ho avuto anche total recall in blueray e supervalutazione dell'usato.
> È il solito God of War e quindi è immenso! Sto già giocando a livello difficile ed è veramente tostissimo. La grafica è migliorata parecchio e noto ogni tanto qualche calo di framerate sulle scene dove si presenta un gran numero di poligoni a schermo


tu hai capito come funziona l'ira degli dei?
clicco r3 l3 quando mi dice di farlo ma non capisco l'utilità... mi sembra inutile come mossa, eppure ricordavo che negli altri capitoli era devastante!!


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2013)

Ho finito il terzo capitolo in settimana, tra qualche mese quando lo troverò ad un prezzo abbordabile ci farò ovviamente un pensierino


----------



## Brain84 (24 Marzo 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> tu hai capito come funziona l'ira degli dei?
> clicco r3 l3 quando mi dice di farlo ma non capisco l'utilità... mi sembra inutile come mossa, eppure ricordavo che negli altri capitoli era devastante!!




Per ora la trovo inutile..chissà se verrà integrata meglio con il proseguo della storia


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2013)

Certo che sarà il solito gioco che dura sulla decina di ore, una settimana forse mi dura in genere, quindi cosi tanto non lo pago di certo  lo prenderò più avanti...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2013)

Molto bello, ma per quel che mi riguarda non all'altezza della trilogia.


----------

